# Upstate New York. Looking for 5E DnD players



## Odysseus (Jun 14, 2020)

We are looking for one or two players.
I'm about 30 minutes south of Albany. We play twice a month either Fridays or Saturday evenings.
If your interested get in touch.either PM message me or leave a post.
Thanks,
Simon


----------

